

How I Unwittingly Abetted My Own Droning by the DC Government - mikecane
http://www.cato-at-liberty.org/dont-let-this-happen-to-you-how-i-unwittingly-abetted-my-own-droning-by-the-dc-government

======
jnorthrop
I can feel for the guy chasing around trying to find his car, but, I believe
the larger point of the story was to demonstrate some ominous "big brother"
capability. On that point, it's hard to blame the police for being more
efficient in collecting unpaid tickets and I didn't read about any drone.

~~~
onetwothreefour
I don't feel for the guy, because he was to blame for his own actions -- he
had unpaid tickets. Tag scanning for unpaid tickets happens in almost every
state in the US.

